# Junior/senior Prom



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Just thought we would also share some pics of our little girl's big night Keturra & Josh
This one is of coarse at home









This one is them at the Grand March









Don


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Very nice!!! They sure grow up fast don't they!!!

Sharon


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Don and Peg,

She is absolutely gorgeous and I love her hair that color. Sooooo much better with her skin tone. She looks so happy too.

Darlene


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I don't know Don I think you need help. Outback tattoo and now the Outback as a back drop for prom pics Whats next?

Great pics hope they had fun.

John


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow!
She is absolutely gorgeous. Nice backdrop too.
They do grow up fast, don't they?

Greg


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

they grow up way too fast these days. What a pretty young lady.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow!

She is a beauty! Next week (or so it will seem) she'll be going off to college, and then....?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

What a beautiful young lady!! I know you must be proud of her........hope her night was what dreams are made of!!








Darlene


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow! Very pretty Don & Peg. Hope she enjoyed her big night out!

Wendy


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

What a great night for the kids and she looks gorgeous! They do grow up fast so even in their teenage years dont' forget how special they are.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Beautiful!!!

MaeJae


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Love the blue of her dress, another cute couple!

(too funny, all these prom pics in front of the OB, will have to remember that when ours get older!).

Ali


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Congratulations to all! Right handsome couple! I know it had to be a great time.

Sluggo


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone 
I am very proud of my little girl and can't believe that she is turning into a wonderful young lady



johnp2000 said:


> I don't know Don I think you need help. Outback tattoo and now the Outback as a back drop for prom pics Whats next?
> Great pics hope they had fun.
> John


Just never know what I will come up with next
But you'll be one of the first to know









Don


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow Don what a beautiful little girl, or at least that's how we will always see them!
Cherish the memories Peg and Don!

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Not only is Tori a beautiful young lady on the OUTSIDE but Peggy & Don have raised a most amazing young woman who will succeed in whatever she chooses to do (tho' Mom & Dad may not do so well when she 1st leaves home!!!!!) Congratulations to the entire Hancocl family!!!

(Peg, you again did a beautiful job with Tori's hair & make-up!!!)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

She looks like a Princess.







I am thrilled that they were able to go. Hope they had a wonderful time.

Tami


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Don and Peggy,

Tori looks absolutely gorgeous! She is truly a beautiful girl, both inside and out. You both should be so proud of all your great kids!

Hope she had a magical night!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks good Hootbob, especially like the back drop in the picture, 
our senior prom is this coming Saturday. You would think it was a wedding coming up at my house, crazy women...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Looks good Hootbob, especially like the back drop in the picture,
> our senior prom is this coming Saturday. You would think it was a wedding coming up at my house, crazy women...


I know what you mean Kevin 
Saturday morning Peg had 2 other girls stop by and did their hair up for the Prom ( And that was a couple of hours)Before she did her own daughter's hair
Just glad its over!!!!

Don


----------

